# The Flying Scotsman



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Took these pictures back in May when it travelled down the Fife coast.

Crossing the Forth Rail Bridge from Fife going towards Edinburgh.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Its great to see her back on the rails again. I was at Bury for her inaugural runs post refit and she sounded so tight and new it was unreal, I hope she isn't flogged to death now.

Btw I hope you weren't stood on the track when you took this ? :doublesho


----------

